#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-05
<dholbach> good morning
<mighelo> hi to everyone
<number22> hi there
<Smittie> Hello?
<k1l> jono: yep
<FlyingPig> No
<Serbia> yeeeeeeesss
<netcurli> we can see you
<RickyJ> see and hear - Yes
<FlyingPig> No we can't see you :P
<shyangdan> ya
<marlinc> Yes jono !
<Frank-Lizano> Yes we can
<UbuPhillup> yes jono
<UbuntuJedi> Can see and hear you 5 for 5
<Kouakou> yes I can see you
<k1l> the question is: can you see you? :)
<Smittie> I can hear/see you.
<number22> nooo my sound card isnt working
<seanfelle> y
<seanfelle> yes
<seanfelle> yes
<Smittie> Yeah Parents!!
<IgnacioUy> Alo :)
<Frank-Lizano> How is Steam coming along? Games migration
<zebaszp> QUESTION: when will Mir land in 13.10?
<marlinc> QUESTION: A very simple one. Do you still use Android?
<Frank-Lizano> QUESTION: How is Steam coming along? Games migration
<Kouakou> QUESTION: If I am a new user, why should I chose Ubuntu??
<UbuntuJedi> Question: With Ubuntu Phone Development, have you found any hardware suppliers?
<shyangdan> In future, do you see any chance of ubuntu being commercial?
<dragonhustler> How did you come up with the idea of ubuntu?
<Doctor_Drew> QUESTION: Where do you see Ubuntu and Canconical's other projects in 5 years time?
<UbuPhillup> and translation is done
<Smittie> QUESTION: What is Canonical's position on anicallary distro's such as Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Mythbuntu, and my favorite Kubuntu.
<UbuntuJedi> QUESTION: Does the Ubuntu phone have any hardware suppliers lined up?
<Bartman> I remember a while back you were doing music recording on WinXP. Is this still the case? Iv  been trying Ubuntustudio but there is a huge learning curve with JACK.
<dragonhustler> hello?
<UbuPhillup> hi dragonhustler
<shyangdan> Question: In future, do you see any chance of Ubuntu being commercial?
<thesoupdragon> Will Ubuntu Phone always be built on the back of Cyanogenmod or will it be completely standalone with it's own kernel etc?
<UbuntuJedi> QUESTION: Does the Ubuntu phone have any hardware suppliers lined up?
<Ubunoob> QUESTION: just to clarify will Ubuntu phone have a dock to turn into "PC" mode option?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: When I look at the Linux community it seems that nowadays it is almost completely made up of hatred. Hatred against big companies like Microsoft, Apple, Google, but also against other Linux distributions that aren't for 1337-H4X0Rz and do things differently, like for example Ubuntu. What's your opinion on this topic?
<zebaszp> QUESTION: was the jonoboard ported to the Ubuntu SDK?
<zebaszp> mhall119 :D
 * balloons waves
<jono> balloons, link the blog entry
<zebaszp> hey there balloons!
<UbuPhillup> hi balloons
<jono> thanks
<balloons> hey hey :-)
<balloons> sorry I thought I was idling here :-)
<balloons> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/06/autopilot-tests-for-ubuntu-touch-core.html
<UbuntuJedi> Hey balloons
<UbuPhillup> jono: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/06/autopilot-tests-for-ubuntu-touch-core.html
<RickyJ> QUESTION: Is anyone working on getting Ubuntu working on an iPhone?
<UbuPhillup> RickyJ: no but ubuntuone
<zebaszp> QUESTION: how did Jack take such a powerful dump?
<weblo> Question: A few months back there was some difficult times between the community and Canonical. Have things smoothed out?
<balloons> Hey UbuntuJedi
<UbuntuJedi> Great blog balloons!
<logx> QUESTION: at virtual UDS there was some discussions about core apps and the 3C, but not that
<logx> about the rest what happened to them
<weblo> QUESTION: Have things smoothed out between the community and Canonical or is there still tension?
<balloons> UbuntuJedi, ty.. I hope it's helpful to you. The quality community team does a lot of neat things, and I try and highlight them as we go :-) There's always something new going on
<Prototype> Have you guys gotten the ability to scale the phone to desktop/tablet yet and how's the development coming along on that?
<weblo> QUESTION: Will Canonical reconsider moving UDS to Google+ and offer a physical event again like many other Open Source Projects do?
<pol16> About Ubuntu Touch, wha are in your opinion the main difference between Android, or maybe  Firefox OS? What about webapps and thier future? Sorry about my bad english
<ahayzen> QUESTION: If I had X amount of spare time, say 2 hours, which I would like to contribute to Ubuntu. Is there such a place where I can find outstanding tasks to complete within the time period and within my abilities, such as searching by difficulty?
<weblo> QUESTION: Where and when can I see the Ubuntu Phone demo at an event?
<chimmichoo> hallo
<alawi> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu for Android project still on going? when is it coming to live? and would Ubuntu Touch have the same feature (PC experience when connected to screen/ keyboard)?
<thesoupdragon> Will Canonical ever consider making hardware for Ubuntu?
<number22> QUESTION: any ideas about when will music app land on touch, well you know avenue waits
<Smittie> Love my System76 computers.
<UbuntuJedi> Sorry about the multiple questions
<logx> QUESTION: The word "Linux" isn't mentioned on ubuntu.com, do you think that the word "Linux" has a bad reputation with end users and projects like Ubuntu and Android try to avoid it?
<weblo> QUESTION: Why has Mark Shuttleworth stopped giving Keynote since UDS became Virtual? Does he not see value in talking to the Community anymore?
<cdman> yes, we can see you :)
<cdman> and hear you
<candtalan> What chances in UK for pre installed Ubuntu on (say) laptops?
<cdman> jono - ack
<cdman> but maybe the IRC client is broken? :)
<weblo> QUESTION: Recently two different articles came out saying that yourself and Mark Shuttleworth have been involved in the "Microsoft %$!&-sucking contest" that Torvolds talks about. How do you feel about that claim?
<cdman> Question: does Ubuntu suffer from a NIH (not invented here) syndrome? See Unity (vs Gnome, KDE), Mira (vs X or Wayland), the proposed new package manager, etc
<cdman> wouldn't it be more productive to try working with those projects?
<pol16> About Ubuntu Touch, wha are in your opinion the main difference between Android, or maybe  Firefox OS? What about webapps and thier future? Sorry about my bad english 
<pol16> About Ubuntu Touch, wha are in your opinion the main difference between Android, or maybe  Firefox OS? What about webapps and thier future? Sorry about my bad english 
<pol16> QUESTION: Recently two different articles came out saying that yourself and Mark Shuttleworth have been involved in the "Microsoft %$!&-sucking contest" that Torvolds talks about. How do you feel about that claim? 
<pol16> Ubuntu Touch, Firefox OS and ANdroid: main difference, why an android user should try Ubuntu? What about webapps, are they the future of apps?
<weblo> QUESTION: Do you value community members been able to have their own opinions and feelings about Canonical?
<pol16> sorry for the repeated questions...
<svetetow> hei! how are you? how about MS Office for ubuntu?
<timbuktu> Do you think that Google Glass is a real threat to mobile phones?
<weblo> QUESTION: So believing in the values of Open Source is Roleplaying?
<bb> QUESTION: has these Ubuntu on airs , replaced your wedensday Morning Q and A on Ustream?
<redchance37> QUESTION: do you see Ubuntu leading the proprietary desktops in quality and quality feel? and when do you think Ubuntu will achieve this?
<UbuPhillup> QUESTION: which is the better term »Open Source« or »free Software« ?
<candtalan> QUESTION: What chances in UK for pre installed Ubuntu on (say) laptops?
<UbuPhillup> svetetow: use »QUESTION:«
<logx> QUESTION: Are all Cononical employees working from home or are there offices for some?
<ubuntuphone> I think UBUNTU has the chance to get leader of the market IF you Canonical is fast in developing UBUNTU touch! One platform for the PC, Laptop, Mobile Phone,  Tablet and the TV! That is what people want! And that is the reason why Apple is so successful! So keep on programming and developing!! :-)
<alawi> QUESTION: Is there an article written where it explains your experience when joining the community and community service. I like what you mentioned and I agree with what you said. It would be very valuable to share this experience. Thanks.
<svetetow> QUESTION: I've heard rumors that MS Office will come on Ubuntu. couse i have ubuntu on my own laptop. on job i have ms windows, so documents are synchronized ugly wiht libreoffice...do you know anything about that
<designbybeck_> I got to see the tablet at Texas Linux Fest this past weekend at the Ubuntu Booth! :)
<UbuPhillup> QUESTION: any thing new about translation for ubuntu.com
<ahayzen> QUESTION: On the subject of Virtual UDS, what do you think of the idea of having a physical UDS for every LTS cycle?
<Doctor_Alexor> QUESTION: How Canonical going to conquer the market gaming industry
<penguinlink> yes, I can see you
<Doctor_Alexor> ?
<balloons> mark actually mentioned he's going to try and do them again -- that is keynotes. However, he just did a Q & A with the community during openWeek
<balloons> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/22/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t16:01
<penguinlink> QUESTION: sorry if this a bit of a difficult to start with, but what do you think of using donations from users as a financial model for ubuntu? Is ubuntu going planning to rely on donations for finance?
<Doctor_Alexor> QUESTION: What geography of Ubuntu users? What percent users you have from Ukraine?=)
<Doctor_Alexor> of users"
<knightshadow> is there any chance you could make ubuntu/ linux looks snazzier and more professional. I really want to use linux but its so grey or dull black so it doesnt look particularly nice (the purple is good tho), the colours and way it comes across reminds me of windows 98 in look yet ubuntu is an advanced operating system. windows looks professional, col
<knightshadow> ourful, nice on the eyes and is shiny. The big problem is the look if the programs rather than the operating system though..
<balloons> redchance37, if your interested in helping, check us out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<balloons> or contact me :-)
<HappyHoward> Any update on the "drivers for mir AND wayland" situation?
<designbybeck_> knightshadow: there are many themes you can add, as well as other distros to try
<Prototype> QUESTION: There finally seems to be a bit of a design direction for ubuntu, but the color palettes and themes seem to be totally different from the rest of the industry. Any chance we could see Ubuntu going with a theme similar to Elementary OS?
<Doctor_Drew> QUESTION: What was your favourite question today? :)
<number22> friday please
<Doctor_Alexor> QUESTION: what I have to do to work in Canonical?
<Doctor_Alexor> thank youto
<ahayzen> Thank you for your answers as usual jono :)
<jono> thanks all!
<jono> thanks ahayzen
<Hafiz> I can see you
<UBATITUD> THE FUTUR OF UBUNTU ,
<UBATITUD> ????????????
<NANE> ?
<sameer> is this live
<sameer> is this live
<k1l_> nope
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-06
<kurac> yep
<chikku> #ubuntu
<chikku> ..
<dholbach> good morning
<Nano123> Is anyone else here?
<Nano123> could Ubuntu ever overtake Windows or Mac as the main OS?
<k1l> Nano123: this is the channel for the ubuntuonair hangouts. genereal chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Prajil> hi
<Prajil> i used ubuntu 12.04 Lts
<Prajil> i have a doubt about that so can anyone help me
<Prajil> i used ubuntu 12.04 Lts based os but my wireless and bluetooth is not working
<Prajil> i am using hp probook 4540s laptop
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-07
<dholbach> good morning
<ayrton> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> ayrton: may we help? :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-03
<dholbach> good morning
<Adam_> lol
<fossterer> uds.ubuntu.com and summit.ubuntu.com refer to same conference? -- as of the recent announcments
<aysenhorn> Hi 2 all
<sumopig__> Hello
<margusch> howdy cannonical!
<popey> hello!
<nik90_> hello!
<dholbach> mhall119, setting up the hangout already? :)
<mhall119> dholbach: yes, you're not in our channel though
<dholbach> mhall119, yes, can't connect
<PlsExplain> hey all
<bmccoy11> I think Twitch would have been a better platform for this live stream...
<ShibekiNoDoge>  wowdoge
<ShibekiNoDoge> hi
<bmccoy11> hi.
<dpm> hi everyone!
<popey> bmccoy11: tricky to stream multiple participants on twitch isnt it?
<Vortexianer> hi
<leedev> bmccoy11, twitch doesn't have group video conference
<bmccoy11> oh, derp...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: mhall119, popey, balloons, dholbach, dpm
<leedev> bmccoy11, but it might in the future if google buys them ;)
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/03/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<bmccoy11> true that, leedev
<Markcortbass>  Ubuntu phone date announcmend? Would be amazing :p
<primx> where is the q/a team?
<mhall119> You can ask your questions in here by starting them with "QUESTION" in all caps just like that
<dholbach> HELLO HELLO! :)
<leedev> I see you ;)
<Mychadex> Hi :D
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<ShibekiNoDoge> Hello World
<bmccoy11> meh
<olekar> hi
<nik90_> dholbach: great!
<bmccoy11> hello.
<SantiagoK> Hi
<nik90_> hey community team
<jose> QUESTION: Is that a cat on popey's stream?
<PlsExplain> ...
<Mychadex> Planella, are you good at Planning?
<bmccoy11> QUESTION: when will Ubuntu include a meme genorator?
<serdar_> yes
<Maradnus> Hello guys!
<PlsExplain> bmccoy11: Ever heard of GIMP?
<bmccoy11> GIMP isn't easy enough to make funny may-mays.
<serdar_> hi
<PlsExplain> I hope you get K-lined
<bmccoy11> k
<bmccoy11> kkk
<bmccoy11> 666
<jose> bmccoy11: no spam plz
<who_me> yaaay popey!
<bmccoy11> lel, i 133t h4x0rd my r00mba, runnin ubunt00
<dvisser> Alan. Your voice sounds familiar. Are you on the Ubuntu UK podcast?
<SantiagoK> QUESTION: How much are you working on making Ubuntu an operating system suitable for any machine?
<serdar_> What will happen to the game in ubuntu?
<popey> yes
<popey> ☻
<Psispy> I just want to say,"Thank you."
<dvisser> Thx. :-)
<kupo_> How is your relationship with Linux Mint and Clem?
<Mychadex> QUESTION: Will you include WineHQ by default in next Ubuntu releases?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: How much of a threat do you see Tizen as to Ubuntu Touch
<serdar_> What will happen to the game in ubuntu?
<Mychadex> QUESTION: Will you include WineHQ by default in next Ubuntu releases?
<bmccoy11> QUESTION: How much wam do i need to dedicate to ma sewvew?
<SantiagoK> We've already asked a couple of questions.
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: How much progress has been made in moving to systemd as PID 1?
<hatch> Mychadex don't ask multiple times
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeYtkXRVQ48NqQiF30uD796o3-xtJT9vgD-tfrLkO7ETArTSA?authuser=2&hl=en ← you might want to check this out - maybe it can get ported to the ubuntu phone easily :-)
<PlsExplain> I have a question. Will Ubuntu devs consider creating a 'Mubuntu' spin-off with MATE as the default desktop? I ask this because imo the rise of Linux Mint over Ubuntu to most popular distro directly correlates with the introduction of Unity.
<serdar_> What will happen to the game in ubuntu?
<dholbach> oops http://theravingrick.blogspot.de/2010/12/this-is-photobomb.html
<bashrc> I think it produced a number of popey memes
<dholbach> ^ this is the app Mike was referring to
<pensacola_> QUESTION: One of the things i want to know if some of you are interested to join an Open Source conference in Romania?
<hatch> PlsExplain prefix all questions with QUESTION
<johanfinn> QUESTION On Nexus 4 images you cant change background and no bottom swipe. how come? thanx for the good work.
<bashrc> Any machine = PDP-11 ?
<bun_> Please clarify pronunciation of Ubuntu. Is it Ooo-boon-too or Ooo-bun-too?
<bennybolivar> QUESTION: how about the design roadmap of ubuntu? is there something new to mention like the new suru-icons.
<Mychadex> QUESTION: Will there ever be WineHQ bundled into Ubuntu?
<pensacola_> QUESTION: when will ubuntu phone/tablet  be released?
<JoshStrobl> Mychadex: dude, he answered your question
<SkiholmaNM> will it be possible to install click packages onto the desktop version?
<primx> QUESTION: What do you think about this topic? https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.html
<hatch> SkiholmaNM prefix all questions with QUESTION
<Markcortbass> QUESTION: Can we expect an Ubuntu Phone release announcment soon? So we can buy a Meizu or BQ smartphone.
<anarqued> QUESTION: Is there any device that you can recommend to test Ubuntu mobile ?
<who_me> QUESTION: Apple showed an interesting feature with "Continuity" at WWDC2014, do you plan something like that for various devices running Ubuntu?
<Mychadex> Thanks for answering :)
<vincent_> i've seen Mark posting something about app grid but seems to be closed source. Is this the way Ubuntu will go further?
<PlsExplain> QUESTION Will Ubuntu devs consider creating a 'Mubuntu' spin-off with MATE as the default desktop? I ask this because imo the rise of Linux Mint over Ubuntu to most popular distro directly correlates with the introduction of Unity.
<bun_> QUESTION: Please clarify the pronunciation of Ubuntu. Is it Ooo-boon-too or Ooo-bun-too
<kupo_> QUESTION: what is your relationship with Linux Mint or Clen and how do you feel about their progress
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: How reliant will Unity 8 be on Ubuntu-specific packages (specifically speaking of the work being done on desktop)? Hoping the move to Unity 8 and Qt will allow other operating systems (cough* arch linux) to be able to more easily support Unity in their repos (ex. AUR).
<SkiholmaNM> How well do you think ubuntu will do relative to android and iOS
<Sourav> Question: Is it possible in any way to install ubuntu mobile OS on my Smartphone. It has android, for that matter on any smartphone
<dshimer> QUESTION: You mentioned that the upcoming summit combines several things, I have watched some UDS hangouts in the past, how will this online summit look different?
<halfmast> QUESTION: I noticed that the calandar app lost it's colored background. Are we moving away from the gradiant background in the suru design.
<Bram_> How Can we make ubuntu So user friendly that even my grandma could use it? Do u have a list of basic user storries which "ordi
<SkiholmaNM> How can I port ubuntu to my lg doubleplay, do I need to rewrite the kernel or what?
<sarthak> Have you considered upgrading wine to support more windows exe files?
<JoshStrobl> Bram_: My grandmother uses Ubuntu 14.04 just fine...
<JoshStrobl> sarthak: I imagine the work for WINE is more reliant on the WINE guys rather than Canonical.
<kupo_> QUESTION: Will unity at any point not come with spyware?
<JoshStrobl> kupo_: Please don't be a troll.
<jose> kupo_: it all depends on what you consider as 'spyware', I may consider my neighbour watching me as spyware, for example
<SantiagoK> Michael Hall looks a lot like Paul McCartney ...
<anatonia> hello im Ana Remo Argentina see you by Mobile SonyXperia S
<jose> mhall119: ^
<h0rcrx> QUESTION :: will ubuntu ever support rt3290 drivers properly, it supports after few tweeks but bluetooth dosent works properly, it is annoying for some users...
<dholbach> systemd testing (and stuff) on Martin Pitt's G+ page: https://plus.google.com/107564545827215425270/posts
<JoshStrobl> dholbach: thanks
<anatonia> i cant do the partitions well in ubuntu
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Sorry I just joined so if you answered my questions I am sorry. Are there any planned any connection features between Unity 8 on phone and on desktop like the new OSX/iOS
<JoshStrobl> anatonia: This isn't a support forum. Go to #ubuntu
<anatonia> so i need help
<JoshStrobl> CheeseBurg: Are you referring to the Continuity stuff?
<JoshStrobl> anatonia: Go to #ubuntu
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Can you talk more about the Unity8 flavor
<DoubleD33D> Do you ever see Ubuntu unified across all devices so well that each one suffers the same bugs, and can receive the same bug fixes from the same code?
<sarthak> Has the issue with intel-graphics which caused blank screen on boot been resolved?
<balloons> PlsExplain, here's the guidelines on becoming a flavor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecognizedFlavors
<anatonia> ohhhhh
<CheeseBurg> JoshStrobl: I guess? What is Continuity?
<PlsExplain> thanks, balloons
<anatonia> :(
<JoshStrobl> It is their feature Apple talked about at WWDC 2014 -.-
<JoshStrobl> *the
<CheeseBurg> JoshStrobl: Yes. Will Ubuntu with Unity 8 have such a feature?
<JoshStrobl> CheeseBurg: No idea. Sounds more like an OS-level process, not specifically Unity 8.
<SkiholmaNM> Will I be able to install click packages on my desktop? Also, will click packages replace deb packages
<sarthak> Has the issue with intel-graphics which caused blank screen on boot been resolved?
<CheeseBurg> JoshStrobl: Maybe but I can see it happening in Unity 8. KDE Connect is a similar thing which is all in the DE.
<shadowvice> sarthak +1 (Blank screen issues on AMD/NVidia as well)
<halfmast> QUESTION: Should Ubuntu touch users update there images to 14.10 or stay on 14.04?
<anatonia> you are not solydary :(
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Can you talk more about the Unity 8 Ubuntu flavor that is being made for testing?
<Bram_> I will miss ubuntuone it is / was a great cloud service - will there be a google drive integration , a similar integration would be great
<theBest> QUESTION: The scopes on the phone got redesigned couple of weeks ago. Will this influence the scopes on the Desktop sooner or later?
<zubozrout> QUESTION: Are there any plans for redesigning currently not that much appealing Ubuntu Sotware Center or is a concept of a standalone App Manager doomed?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: OSX 10.10 (Yosmite) has a dash like search which looks visually appealling. Will the Unity 8 dash results also see a visual design improvement.
<balloons> anarqued, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Target_devices
<JoshStrobl> The community build for Nexus 5 is solid.
<dshimer> QUESTION: What will be the primary advances made in 14.10 or at least what are the goals?
<anarqued> Thanks a lot
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: When can we see Go +Qt for app development.
<Bram_> Is google drive to be more closely integrated
<JoshStrobl> Bram_: you already asked, they haven't gotten to your question yet.
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How does the new app lense handle purchases and donations.
<balloons> the core apps ppa can be found here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<CheeseBurg> How far behind are they on questions?
<JoshStrobl> CheeseBurg: They are probably already answering the questions, Hangouts is just on delay. Nothing they can do about that.
<CheeseBurg> JoshStrobl: Just wondering.
<DoubleD33D> QUESTION: Do you ever see Ubuntu unified across all devices so well that each one suffers the same bugs, and can receive the same bug fixes from the same code?
<SkiholmaNM> Will I be forced to use unity 8 in future versions? I love unity 7 and am not a fan of unity 8.
<dokd_> QUESTION Will Nexus 4/7/10 images be supported following the release of Bq and Meizu handsets?
<JoshStrobl> SkiholmaNM: Unity 8 is naturally the next version of Unity. What you see currently for Unity on the desktop doesn't reflect what it will be like in the end.
<MonsterLord> I've got a problem with my sidebar on ubuntu 14.04. There is a duplicate icon of Chrome- How can I eliminate it???
<sarthak> are they skipping questions or answering them all?
<Maur_> what about ubuntu-unity8-desktop flavour, would it be done ?
<JoshStrobl> MonsterLord: That is a known issue with Chrome. It is affecting other desktop environments like Pantheon. Your best bet would be to remove it from the launcher, launch Chrome then lock it to the launcher again. NO promises that it'll help.
<balloons> Sourav, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<talz> QUENSTION: Will users be able to use apt-get to install applications on the phone?
<CheeseBurg> talz: Yes in developer mode I think
<Bram_> QUESTION: Is google drive going to be more closely integrated? Would be great to have it as a replacement for Ubuntu one service
<Lucas_> good point...
<JoshStrobl> Yea the colors in Calendar was pretty bad before.
<halfmast> haha ok thanks
<h0rcrx> QUESTION :: (asking again ) :: will ubuntu ever support rt3290 drivers properly, it supports after few tweeks but bluetooth dosent works properly, it is annoying for some users...
<CheeseBurg> JoshStrobl: Thought I was the only one who didn't like it
<MonsterLord> thanks a lot JoshStrobl
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: Who worked on the DualBoot for Android / Ubuntu Touch (talking about the script?) Was hoping to get in touch to figure out to have Ubuntu Touch as the default OS to boot into rather than Android.
<JoshStrobl> *script)
<dholbach> http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working might answer the question about rt3290
<MassuguGo> QUESTION: is there any news on the project described on <http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android> (an android application to launch full screen ubuntu UI on attached monitor with various data shared between)?
<JoshStrobl> MassuguGo: It is dead, from my understanding.
<CheeseBurg> Yay they are getting to my questions
<MassuguGo> JoshStrobl: disappointing to hear
<dholbach> utopic ftw!
<Samuka> Yes!
<dholbach> :-)
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How close is the phone to being complete? What vital functions are missing?
<JoshStrobl> CheeseBurg: There is a lot of great work being done on Ubuntu Touch and it is pretty solid right now. I think (personally) it is missing a solid IMAP / SMTP mobile mail client and I think the messaging needs to work.
<JoshStrobl> CheeseBurg: At this point, the issue is app availability. And as it is said, if you build it, they will come!
<CheeseBurg> JoshStrobl: I remember there was no way to turn off your phone through a dialog so I was thinking about features like that.
<MSkilledmypuppy> QUESTION: got quiet about Trojita. Any insider news?
<JoshStrobl> CheeseBurg: Yea, that would be nice. Right now it is just "press and hold", wait until the phone is off :D
<bashrc> QUESTION: is the plan to merge the software centre with the dash?
<CheeseBurg> JoshStrobl: Apps are super important true but can we buy them yet?
<JoshStrobl> CheeseBurg: Lemme check.
<JoshStrobl> CheeseBurg: I don't believe so.
<tibo_> QUESTION: does unity8 work on nvidia drivers yet?
<CheeseBurg> JoshStrobl: Ok. So that will need to fixed if you want a REAL developer community
<JoshStrobl> CheeseBurg: As an app developer, that is of course disappointing to me. But it'll come eventually, I know they are doing a lot of hard work on that.
<CheeseBurg> JoshStrobl: Yea they have been working on it. Until it is done, all app development on Ubuntu is just hobby
<Bram_> I don't get the order of answering questions?
<theBest> @Bram_ One by one.
<dpm> sarthak, we're answering all questions that are prefixed with QUESTION. If we see one that's not we pick it too, but we might lose track of them if they don't have the prefix
<mosor> What about adobe flash player for firefox, the last supported version is 11.02.  What can we expect in the future ?
<piotrek_> Question: it was annnounced that Samsung is going to release devices with Tizen, based on Qt5/HTML - do you have any idea how difficult it will be to port applications from Tizen to UbuntuTouch - Ubuntu to Tizen
<sarthak> QUESTION : Has the issue with intel-graphics which caused blank screen on boot been resolved?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu touch officially support Nexus 5 anytime soon?
<CheeseBurg> sarthak: Don't think they answer tech questions like that. Go to the #ubuntu channel
<DoubleD33D> QUESTION: If i doesn't already exist, are there plans to have an SDK manager for Ubuntu touch such as that for Android?
<sarthak> QUESTION: Will there be any facebook-video-chat integration in the future?
<DoubleD33D> it*/i ^
<mosor> QUESTION:What about adobe flash player for firefox, the last supported version is 11.02.  What can we expect in the future ?
<JoshStrobl> sarthak: To my knowledge, there is no Facebook API for such, so probably not.
<Maur_>  QUESTION: what about the ubuntu-unity8-desktop iso image? would it be released ?
<framac> QUESTION: when can we see unity 8 as a desktop replacement in utopic?
<JoshStrobl> mosor: That is something for Mozilla to answer, not Canonical.
<sarthak> @josh. Thanks
<CheeseBurg> mosor: Not sure if they can answer that. Seem more of an issue with Mozilla and Adobe
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What is the progress with the email app?
<JoshStrobl> Thanks for answer my question(s) <3
<dholbach> http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2014/06/03/moving-your-content-away-from-ubuntu-one-file-services/ might be interesting to those who are looking for a U1 replacement
<sarthak> QUESTION: Will the file sharing on Wired ethernet (LAN) be improved? i cant get it to work without a lamp server to upload through php? My fault?
<shadowvice> exit
<shadowvice> exit
<JoshStrobl> popey: Dude...did you just show off Trojita? Me want...even with the lack of send support. How can I grab it?
<Markcortbass> Could we attach a Meizu of BQ smartphone at a external monitor? If not, is it possible to have this feature in the future with a softwareupdate?
<Markcortbass> QUESTION: Could we attach a Meizu of BQ smartphone at a external monitor? If not, is it possible to have this feature in the future with a softwareupdate?
<JoshStrobl> Markcortbass: A software update can't magically change the physical hardware.
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: When will we start seeing Desktop designs for Unity 8?
<Markcortbass> Haha i know. But it could be possible, if they ship a smartphone with mini-hdmi
<JoshStrobl> The community port of Nexus 5 works well. Sound is a bit iffy and bluetooth doesn't work last I checked (I don't have a bluetooth device).
<JoshStrobl> Markcortbass: Right, but that is up to the manufacturer, not Canonical.
<balloons> Maur_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<Markcortbass> Ok, thanks for the answer!
<popey> JoshStrobl: yes, trojita on my phone ☻
<dholbach> JoshStrobl, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily; sudo apt update; sudo apt install trojita
<theBest> JoshStrobl: But with a update the Desktop UI could be updated when it's finished.
<JoshStrobl> dholbach: awesomeness
<nate77> Will there be a way for all flash video to convert into HTML5 video?
<JoshStrobl> nate77: That isn't an Ubuntu specific question.
<Markcortbass> @nate77 You could try Shumway from Mozilla
<nate77> Sorry, thanks
<JoshStrobl> nate77: To answer your question, if you are referring to Youtube, for instance, you can use Youtube Center and force HTML5.
<JoshStrobl> It is what I do.
<nate77> Thanks Josh
<nakanut> QUESTION: What do you guys use as an alternative for iTunes on Desktop or TouchOS?
<Markcortbass> @nakanut I use Spotify. Amazing software
<DoubleD33D> QUESTION: Will the hitches and pauses when queuing changes in the Ubuntu Software Centre ever be solved or threaded?
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone
<dholbach> you all are heroes! :-)
<JoshStrobl> Thanks for answering the questions guys!
<ahayzen> music-app \o/
<dholbach> ahayzen, :-D
<JoshStrobl> Rhythmbox, Noise a.k.a "Music" in elementary OS, Banshee, Clementime, etc.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<popey> thanks for coming everyone!
<balloons> nakanut, I use clementine and find it nice :-)
<Markcortbass> Thanks everyone! Have a great day
<balloons> thanks for the questions everyone!
<cRaZyBoY> WHAT ABOUT UBUNTU TV? WHAT'S UP WITH THAT?
<rael_gc> QUESTION: any plans on better desktop integration with Android phones? I mean, read SMS on desktop, see contacts, battery level, attend calls... some features already present on KDE Connect.
<who_me> thanks for answering our questions guys :)
<Markcortbass> @<cRaZyBoY> I expect, that it will be in development after Unity 8 Desktop
<simion314> thanks
<ahayzen> thanks guys :)
<Guest46184> Thanks!
<dshimer> Thanks so much, always appreciated.
<fossterer> Thanks.. bye!
<dpm> thanks everyone and see you next week!
<RogerCarder> bye all
<popey> o/
<mhall119> thanks everyone for your questions, see you again next week
<aysenhorn> Greetings from Russia.
<Chaitanya> http://askubuntu.com/questions/476389/installed-ubuntu-14-04-using-the-erase-entire-disk-on-windows-8
<Chaitanya> can someone please help me on this
<Night_Wolf> Hi
<Night_Wolf> Someone from Brazil?
<aussiebob> .
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-04
<dholbach> good morning
<freebug> Is there still a problem installing Ubuntu on a computer running windows 8?
<freebug> Why is there no Wubi installer for Ubuntu 14.4
<pompo> hola
<thebackdoor> hello
<thebackdoor> anyone here??
<thebackdoor> anyone here??
<thebackdoor> anyone here??
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-05
<dholbach> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Core Apps Discussion - Speakers: nik90
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/05/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ahayzen> Notes from last meeting https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps/msg00737.html
<dpm> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<nik90> Alarm Blocker #1: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/hw-alarms-api/+merge/217169
<popey>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1326753
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<nik90> ahayzen: could you do me a favour, can you find out the width and height (in grid units) of the nexus 4?
<ahayzen> nik90, IIRC somewhere between 40-50
<ahayzen> nik90, i'll check the exact figure...
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah I need the exact figure...I am unable to run the app on the device since I broke my qtc
<ahayzen> nik90, np gimme a sec
<ahayzen> nik90, oh god and the UAL split hits hard... 'ImportError: cannot import name 'UpstartAppLaunch''
<nik90> ahayzen: lol
<ahayzen> nik90, god how do i run stuff then? i'm probably gonna to rollback lol
<nik90> well if you do rollback to test music-app, let me know
<nik90> I am in the wrong channel
<ahayzen> nik90, how do you install .clicks these days....
<nik90> ahayzen: previously I used to adb push foo.click /tmp
<nik90> adb shell sudo -u phablet pkcon install-local /tmp/foo.click
<nik90> ahayzen: not sure if they still work
<ahayzen> nik90, cool i'll try that, i've managed to make a click ...and i can run apps on the device so hopefully tht'll work
<ahayzen> nik90, it worked \o/ ... i got...width: 67.88 GU, height: 42.66 GU
<ahayzen> nik90, oh no other way round ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: thnx
<Andrewds> are you guys creaton a os for iphones?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-01
<toddc1> good morning all
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-02
<balloons> ready time! we;re close now!
<popey> \o/
<balloons> everyone ready? We are live!
<dholbach> not live here yet
<balloons> questions questions questions!
<balloons> fire away!
<popey> dholbach: now?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> QUESTION: can you talk a bit about which convergence bits are going to land real soon now?
<wakawaka_> omg! why is ubuntuonair.com sends me to #juju? when you press that orange button (Join from your IRC Client!)
<balloons> whoops! sorry guys!
<balloons> we'll fix now
<nik90> popey, balloons: It will be a brand new device that they will build to support the convergence feature. Release date was not announced afaik..
<popey> sorry!
<wakawaka_> np
<yoann54> cool
<rararara> QUESTION: Will it be possible to flash android on the meizu or bq devices? Also, reflash ubuntu on them?
<wakawaka_> someone ate my sandwich :(((
<popey> oooops
<balloons> please re-type your questions if you asked!
<jorik_> QUESTION: Will the Meizu mx4 support the convergence feature it's ready?
<rvr> rararara: Yesterday bq released the instructions to flash E4.5: http://www.mibqyyo.com/articulos/2015/06/01/installation-process-ubuntu-android/
<wakawaka_> rvr: gg bq!
<mhall119> rararara: at least on the Bq Aquaris 4.5 Ubuntu Edition, they removed the Android softkeys from the screen, so flashing Android onto that probably wouldn't work real well
<rararara> QUESTION: what would be necessary for a ubuntu phone to support a technology similar to kde connect?
<Lexicon> QUESTION: I know Unity 7's days are numbered, but is there a way to hack or workaround Ubuntu 14.04 to make the graphical shutdown prettier? If windows are open on shutdown, they get kind of mangled.
<rararara> mhall119: on-screen buttons?
<mhall119> rararara: yeah
<raslin> are we going to get a sip phone
<rararara> rvr: thats awesome!
<raslin> Sip phone ?
<yoann54> is there tutos to port an angular or meteor js app to ubuntu touch ?
<wakawaka_> QUESTION: when will the ubuntu phone run snappy ubuntu core?
<djvl> QUESTION: why is the new e5 ubuntu phone not equipped with LTE (4G), coz bq has a model which does?
<Silviu> QUESTION: Why did you guy ditched the "Love the bottom edge" design direction from Ubuntu for phones? Ubuntu now has an edge that it's not used all that much, not to mention that there is no longer an exit option for apps.
<raslin> hey can you let me know if you are going to create a sip client for ubuntu phone?
<tjukkola> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu phone be able to resolve http://runeaudio.local at some point? I think it needs an avahi/bonjour support for that?
<justCarakas> QUESTION any update on the today scope and HERE maps app ?
<justCarakas> for the nexus 4 and stuff
<mhall119> justCarakas: the HERE maps app, or the AGPS provider?
<rararara> QUESTION: follow up to the previous question about kde connect: do you plan on running your workstations on the announced bq powerphone? Sorry for passive aggression...
<mj_> Can you please let me know when the updates that were announced last week are going to be rolled out?
<EzerchE> hi
<mj_> I also want to ask when the ubuntu phone is going to be more user friendly. I have spent hours on end to add more ringtones, and I still haven't managed. It's so complicated. When I had an Android device, I just used Zedge and ringtones were added in a few seconds...
<justCarakas> mhall119: I want to have a A to B navigation on my nexus 4
<EzerchE> Why you removed windows installer from website? It only downloads ISO file. Thanks.
<raslin> QUESTION:are you looking at geting a sip client or integration ?
<nik90> mj_: which updates are you referring to? Got a link?
<justCarakas> mhall119: how doesn't matter to me, I just want it :)
<mhall119> justCarakas: there's a separate image channel you should use to get better location data on the N4
<mhall119> justCarakas: if you ubuntu-device-flash with ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/here you get the closed-source HERE AGPS provider, which helps you get your location faster
<mhall119> there's also a GPS navigation app in the store now that uses OpenStreetMap
<mhall119> it's very very alpha though, I'm helping Marcos test it
<mhall119> justCarakas: see https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MichaelHall119/posts/JwvjMXrLB4h for more on that app
<mj_> these updates: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/29/phone-updates-may/
<Silviu> QUESTION: Is there a serious reason why the notifications for emails, SMS, etc on Ubuntu Touch are in the far left side? When you swipe from the top you need to scroll all the way to the left each time. Notifications seem to be the most used option up there.
<nik90> mj_: ah those updates..well many of them will land in OTA-4 which is due for either this or the next week.
<mhall119> Silviu: I swipe down from above the notifications icon, takes me right ot it
<mhall119> being on the far left, you can even swipe down from anywhere to the left of it
<mj_> ok nik90. Thanks
<jrwren> really? why not? there are lots of pretty advanced GLES based games on other platforms.
<mj_> Can you pls answer my question about the Ubuntu phone being more user friendly?
<justCarakas> mhall119: thx :) but that should land in the next couple of weeks on the nexus 4 stable, or not ?
<mhall119> mj_: it's very subjective which features are enough to make it "user friendly", so it's hard to say when it will reach that point for you without knowing what specific features you need for that
<justCarakas> mhall119: I use ubuntu touch as my main and only phone so I'm not sure if bleeding edge is smart :)
<mhall119> justCarakas: I don't think it's planned to land in the Nexus 4 images in the normal channel at all, because it's not open source
<mhall119> justCarakas: but I could be wrong, you should ask in #ubuntu-touch about that
<Silviu> mhall119: that is a great usage tip. it's been driving me insane.
<mj_> @mhall119 - I'm talking about simple tasks like adding more tunes for a ringtone
<mhall119> Silviu: do you also know that you can pull down half-way from anywhere, then slide your finger side-to-side to scroll between indicators?
<raslin> ohh :(  experia Z
<mhall119> mj_: I don't think there's any work in progress on that, so it might be a while
<Silviu> mhall119: I know that, I was doing that all the time and it was annoying, having to constantly swipe left whenever I got a message or email
<mhall119> Silviu: yeah, swiping down as close to the desired indicator as possible is the fastest/easiest way to get to it
<mj_> yes
<justCarakas> QUESTION thank you for doing this again at the regular time so I can follow again, yea that was not a question, I lied, I'm sorry :'(
<balloons> any further questions? Something we haven't answered?
<simion314> QUESTION: is it possible to run the Ubuntu with unity8 in virtualbox?
<raslin> question: Bluetooth KBD and mouse. are you going to have a rethink about not supporting
<Sid__> could someone please repost the wiki page for the designs made by mpt?
<yoann54> a live coding of an ubuntu touch with qt would be nice in future...
<mhall119> yoann54: what do you mean by live coding?
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<simion314> yeah, my machine is on 12.04
<Silviu> balloons: this is beyond cool
<raslin> my last question ?
<rararara> QUESTION: Is qml interpreted every time I launch an app on UT? Or is there some caching going on. Has the app launch time improved?
<yoann54> i mean someone that can show how to handle with qt
<raslin> thanks
<popey> Thanks everyone!
<tjukkola> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu phone be able to resolve http://runeaudio.local at some point? I think it needs an avahi/bonjour support for that?
<mhall119> raslin: it's Javascript, so it's interpreted. The QML scene-graph is now being cached, which helped app startup quite a bit from where it was originally, and we're still investigating other options to improve startup time
<balloons> tjukkola, we answered on the video, but yes. Someone simply needs to make a client for it and it should just work, afawl
<balloons> thank you all!
<tjukkola> ok. Thanks. Waiting for a client for it.
<RWA3> hello?
<j3di_> yo
<j3di_> hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-03
<yanes> hi all
<ptidav38090> hello here
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-04
<unityiscrap> So when will that unity jokestop being playedon ubuntu users
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-06-07
<Since-1877> 15 minutes to-go !
<Since-1877> I cannot see a countdown timer : https://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir/videos
<Since-1877> 10 minutes to-go !
<Since-1877> 5 minuts to-go !
<Since-1877> **minutes#
<Since-1877> **minutes
<Since-1877> 2 minutes to-go ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQzw6y83bEM
<pewpawpoe> no see video :(
<popey> patience
<pewpawpoe> ok have
<pewpawpoe> is good now
<dpm> o/
<pewpawpoe> why are you wastin energy? turn off yours light
<pewpawpoe> is enough light in the room
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> o/
<Since-1877> Hiya czajkowski How's the ckickens ?
<pewpawpoe> QUESTION: what snapps you guys use?
<czajkowski> Since-1877: good thanks, although we had to put down one hen yesterday :(
<dpm> https://gitter.im/ubuntu/snappy-playpen
<ahayzen> QUESTION: When will all the coreapps be snapped ? ;-) ...  (if that hasn't been asked yet)
<Since-1877> QUESTION: I found this bugzilla | https://bugzilla.kernel.org/ | If I deal with bugs, and solve them there - shall they filter through to Ubuntu-geneic-kernel with the next release ?
<pewpawpoe> QUESTION: i use Krita snaap but no start, is work for you?
<Since-1877> dpm, opening - I use gitter for Ancient Beast.
<czajkowski> pff gitter!
<dpm> https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen
<pewpawpoe> QUESTION: can have paied snapp? so can sell in store?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Do you know if anyone from Valve has plans to snap steam?
<Since-1877> Oww - good question Knightmare ! They only sold 1/2 a million handsets - so maybe 400,000 steam machines though . But I like them !
<Since-1877> QUESTION: Do you think we should have a warning about Ubucon Europe and ungovernable attacks that may transpire ?
<Since-1877> i.e. Violent attacks.
<Since-1877> QUESTION: How can I use a talk-app in the Ubuntu community, on Ubuntu-Touch if I don't want to insert a sim-phone-card ?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Is it still possible to install Unity8 in a LXC container on the desktop, so that you don't need to add PPAs to your 'stable' desktop to try out unity8? Or was this dropped due to apparmor/lxc issues?
<Since-1877> QUESTION: Why isn't @ballooons on here more ?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Do you know how 4k support is coming for unity8?
<Since-1877> QUESTION: When shall USB memory sticks be back available in the store ? & wasn't it obvious that these would be over-subcribed ? When are they returning to the Canonical store, 'cos this is a bottle-neck.
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Random thought, as we are moving away from cycle based releases (towards snappy :-) ). Is there a central place where translators can see which projects have an upcoming update and therefore need translations to be done? Currently we have to ping mailing lists of the translators to tell them we are about to release, but I wonder if there is a better solution for the future. Eg using milestone dates in lp and have a page that
<ahayzen> lists untranslated projects in order release date or something
<Since-1877> QUESTION: Any movement on the hud ?
<IP-Freely> QUESTION: How you voting in the EU referendum popey? :D
<popey> :)
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Would it be possible to snap a desktop environment? (i.e. unity, kde, gnome etc)
<Since-1877> QUESTION: Is there an Uber Ubuntu Edge crowdfunding app out there somewhere in  the wild, still kindling our aspirations to get a new Uber phone ?
 * Since-1877 sits and hopes...
<Since-1877> IP-Freely: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFt-pRIvL9E saw this & thought of you.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Has there been any questions about the Hud and messaging fraimwork? if not, Hud and messaging framework?
<Since-1877> QUESTION: What is happening with getting ubuntu discourse sorted out ? I pinged @jcastro on  discourse, but he's stome-walled me .
<popey> yes ChloeWolfieGirl
<popey> :)
<jcastro> what's left to do?
<jcastro> I thought it was going readonly?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Theres gonna be intregration with music and messaging, will there be intergration with other apps like Gallery?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey: +1 ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Haha x'3
<dpm> ChloeWolfieGirl, someone beat you to ask the hud question?
<dpm> :)
<Since-1877> jcastro I asked you a question concerning moving the ubuntu discourse to a top level ubuntu domain, that is available. We have the funding but we need more talk - have you seen the latest posts ? on that topic .
<dpm> http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/yakkety
<jcastro> Since-1877: I don't recall that, can you link me up?
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-stats
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-stats
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will we get some main app updates, it feels like its been a while since we've had app updates, though that might be because I'm usually on rc
<ahayzen> dpm, ah that is cool :-)
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Can you snap a snap?
<Since-1877> jcastro: http://ow.ly/3rm93010FRQ
<MichaelTunnell> discourse is cool but askubuntu is something I prefer
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will Snaps let us change themes, backgrounds and other customisability things you can do in other OS's like android?
<Since-1877> we need both ! for phones.
<MichaelTunnell> ChloeWolfieGirl: what do you mean? in specific apps?
<MichaelTunnell> like some apps have dark modes and light modes? that kind of thing?
<Guest93445> QUESTION: are snaps a replacement for PPAs?
<jcastro> Since-1877: I don't get what you mean by "ubuntu.com" as the domain, it's already hosted on an ubuntu.com domain?
<MichaelTunnell> Guest93445: not immediately but eventually I hope so
<Since-1877> QUESTION: How do we specifically find bnugs on lag for Nexus 4 and 7 phablets ?
<Since-1877> **bugs
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Due to snappy using A/B partitioning, when we get system updates will that mean that we will have to reboot to install these? Or will we be able to have live system updates?
<Since-1877> jcastro: You need to diversify .. try www.ubuntu.im
<ChloeWolfieGirl> MichaelTunnell: I mean in general, though more modes would be nice in apps, but also things like keyboards, scope backgrounds, many other things
<Since-1877> Not everything i life is a dot com !
<MichaelTunnell> Since-1877: why .im?
<MichaelTunnell> ChloeWolfieGirl: I agree with david that it should be on the OS level rather than in the apps themselves . . . similar to how it is now.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Popey, can we have a device reviel this Q&A?
<Since-1877> its available and it signifies messaging (i.e. instant message) , gitter.im uses it and we already use https://gitter.im/ubuntu/snappy-playpen for really good discussions
<jcastro> Since-1877: I don't really see what the domain has to do with the site being shut down?
<MichaelTunnell> Since-1877: additional domains should be only done if they are focused on a topic or a particular region.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> MichaelTunnell: Yeah but I heard that there where chances that snaps could offer extra things you could change, like something in system settings.
<jcastro> like, if you want to export and run discourse on ubuntu.im you could do that if you wanted
<jcastro> I can ask them for a data dump
<Since-1877> jcastro, Basically, you host it on that domain to save it !
<MichaelTunnell> ChloeWolfieGirl: in theory, in the future, snaps could be applied to the system itself as well as apps so yea its possible someday
<pwd_> Hi guys. Can I ask if you can give the Ubuntu-Mozilla-Daily team a kick, there's been no updates to Firefox Nightly since 20160401
<Since-1877> What is the problem ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> MichaelTunnell: Yay :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Has there been any update with the firefox snap?
<jcastro> Since-1877: I don't know, I'm certainly not stopping you from doing that if you want to
<Since-1877> Ok, I shall , but I need acknowledgement for the db and past messages. How do I do that ?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: BTRFS vs ZFS where does the future lie?
<jcastro> Since-1877: jet me a mail on jorge@ubuntu.com and I'll ask them to get you a database dump.
<Since-1877> Ok, cheers jcastro
<Since-1877> It'll be from porridge@trisquel.im
<MichaelTunnell> ChloeWolfieGirl: I dont think the firefox snap exists yet
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: have either of you use XMPP somewhat recently? how is it? I hear a lot of things have brought it much more up todate to compete with apps like whatsapp and telegram recently but I have little ideas over XMPP I just pretend I do.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> MichaelTunnell: I dont beleive so but they also updated firefox so I thought it was coming soon-ish last release?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What do you think or want the next Ubuntu Phone will be?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Have any major project decided to start snapping like mozilla?
<MichaelTunnell> Matrix has heavily improved recently to the point it's not a federated slack thing
<MichaelTunnell> so you get benefits of slack but also federated so you can also contact people in other matrix installs
<MichaelTunnell> ChloeWolfieGirl: Firefox only announced they would do it around the release of 16.04 which means it's only been one month and one week. Mozilla releases a new version of Firefox every 6 weeks or so. This means that 47 was started before they announced they would work on a Snap.
<ahayzen> thanks dpm popey :-D
<Knightmare> No, no, no! Thank you!
<popey> thanks everyone!  😃
<MichaelTunnell> popey: why is the calendar on ubuntuonair.com not updated for today? http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<dpm> thanks all!
<popey> nice to get new and interesting questions
<MichaelTunnell> ;)
<popey> #voteremain  😃
<popey> wtf
<popey> i put it in the calendar last week!
<Knightmare> I'll think about it!
<MichaelTunnell> it's empty right now :)
<popey> jose: does something bodge the calendar?
<popey> I very defintitely put it in there
<jose> popey: repeat events? makes the bot go crazy and ifttt not work
<popey> fixed
<popey> gah
<popey> can we fix that?
<MichaelTunnell> ChloeWolfieGirl: my guess is that 48 might receive a snap but more likely 49 or 50
<jose> popey: nope, bot maintainer is not active anymore and it's in Perl
<popey> I didn't realise the bot or ifttt went nuts
<popey> hahah "and it's perl"
<popey> what does the bot do?
<jose> you know, Perl's impossible to read
<popey> post to twitter?
<jose> you can write it, but NEVER read it
<popey> yeah, line noise
<popey> :)
<jose> yes, ifttt posts to twitter
<popey> ok.
<jose> it bases the post on several of the cal values
<popey> where does the bot run?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> MichaelTunnell: ahh that makes sense.
<popey> Since-1877: I got a reply about the usb sticks - it's currently waiting on design artwork
<jose> popey: private server over irssi
<popey> ok
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-06-06
<sdrobertw> elope: I have been super busy these last couple weeks, and still have another week or two of grind. I greatly want to plan a "Testing Days" series with you and some of the #96Boards team. Let me reach out to you once things calm so we can organize something awesome!
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-06-08
<ajay> hii
